# Xmas bowl



## bench1holio (Dec 26, 2017)

I havnt turned much in the last couple of years, but rough turned this piece a couple of weeks ago and spent Christmas day finishing it much to my wifes disgust 

Timber is Australian Red Cedar. 400mm diameter. Finished with shellac.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 26, 2017)

Pretty turn! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 26, 2017)

That is a beautiful piece, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 26, 2017)

Gorgeous!! Love the shape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 26, 2017)

Love the shape - love the color!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 26, 2017)

Gorgeous wood. Great bead work. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2017)

Very Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 26, 2017)

Beautiful wood and very nice form. it just needs your signature now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 26, 2017)

Beauty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 26, 2017)

Good work. I like the shape a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks great Ben,

Just wish you had used 'Christ' instead of the 'X' in your thread title...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, hope to get a bit more turning done this week


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 26, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks great Ben,
> 
> Just wish you had used 'Christ' instead of the 'X' in your thread title...



Maybe- I do not know- But maybe he has a different viewpoint on subject which as a quite conservative individual That uses Christmas quite often but will defend the right for him to use whatever Moniker For Christmas that he desires.... Redneck from PNW viewpoint....  EDIT: and to add- if what I said above is not right than it is "HELLO- Meet the new boss-same as the old one""""

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2017)

Nicely done! Great shape and a beautiful piece of wood!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 26, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks great Ben,
> 
> Just wish you had used 'Christ' instead of the 'X' in your thread title...



Sorry Mark, I agree its a bit rough. Kinda like Australian slang. However I did go to church on Christmas eve so I hope that makes up for it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Not to intercede but your comments raised questions and I had to know... Where did "X"-mas come from? So I had to ask Google; and Google said. 



Google said:


> Chi (or X) is the first letter in the Greek word for Christ. In the early days of the Christian church, Christians used the letter X as a secret symbol to indicate their membership in the church to others. If you know the Greek meaning of X, *Xmas* and Christmas essentially mean the same thing: Christ + mas = Christmas.Dec 8, 2014

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 27, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Not to intercede but your comments raised questions and I had to know... Where did "X"-mas come from? So I had to ask Google; and Google said.



You are correct, but more often I associate it with the atheist movement of the late 60's to X out religion from government. This more recent use of the X was meant in a different fashion and I feel is still the more thought after idea in our modern society.
It was just a simple rub at Ben as he used the X in his tread title yet spelled it out in the actual post. All in a day's fun...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2017)

I honestly wasn't aware of where it came from, had to find out.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 27, 2017)

Great job on the bowl Love the shape, embellishments and the A Red Cedar. I love that we all can poke, differ, inform, and not get mad in the process. Where is KJ when we need him?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2017)

I think x-mas was invented by lazy typist like me........ That's some amazing wood Ben, is it a true cedar? Looks like you have mad skills, why have you not been turning much lately? Threw me off when I saw your flip-flops in a Christmas post, but realized it's mid-summer there lol...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I think x-mas was invented by lazy typist like me........ That's some amazing wood Ben, is it a true cedar? Looks like you have mad skills, why have you not been turning much lately? Threw me off when I saw your flip-flops in a Christmas post, but realized it's mid-summer there lol...



Yep I agree- lazy typist- Kathie insists on the whole thing - she is my Christmas Elf....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 28, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I think x-mas was invented by lazy typist like me........ That's some amazing wood Ben, is it a true cedar? Looks like you have mad skills, why have you not been turning much lately? Threw me off when I saw your flip-flops in a Christmas post, but realized it's mid-summer there lol...



and he does have Mad skills but bein down under he is a little mad- bein upside down and all ya know....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 28, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I think x-mas was invented by lazy typist like me........ That's some amazing wood Ben, is it a true cedar? Looks like you have mad skills, why have you not been turning much lately? Threw me off when I saw your flip-flops in a Christmas post, but realized it's mid-summer there lol...



Hey Barry, Thanks mate. I've been turning for nearly 20 years, won a couple of comps when I was really trying Unfortunately we moved house a few years ago and it took me forever to get the workshop rebuilt and my gear out of storage.
The Australian Cedar is not a true cedar, rather a rainforest tree growing along the east coast of Aus. Its similarity to the true mahogany saw it cut to almost extinction in the 1880s.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 28, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> Hey Barry, Thanks mate. I've been turning for nearly 20 years, won a couple of comps when I was really trying Unfortunately we moved house a few years ago and it took me forever to get the workshop rebuilt and my gear out of storage.
> The Australian Cedar is not a true cedar, rather a rainforest tree growing along the east coast of Aus. Its similarity to the true mahogany saw it cut to almost extinction in the 1880s.



@barry richardson 

I assume it is one of the 'Toona' genus? _Toona ciliata_ is my guess...


----------



## bench1holio (Dec 29, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> @barry richardson
> 
> I assume it is one of the 'Toona' genus? _Toona ciliata_ is my guess...



@Mr. Peet 

Yeah spot on Mark. It used to be "Toona Australis". The Australian timber is much darker and notably harder than the Calantis that comes from PNG.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 29, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> @Mr. Peet
> 
> Yeah spot on Mark. It used to be "Toona Australis". The Australian timber is much darker and notably harder than the Calantis that comes from PNG.



They still show _T. australis_ as an individual species. It was combined with regular _T. calantis_ for some time and still is under some authority. The Plant list has it separate, totaling 6 in the genus for "accepted" names.

I was stumped by some growing in Chester county Pennsylvania. I thought is was Tree of Heaven, but was soon shown by a supervisor it was not. The leaves and crushed leaves are the only way I could tell without cutting it down. Even the buds looked similar at the time.

Still a great looking piece...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

